# Mystery Tool Please Help



## hackley69 (Jan 21, 2016)

Well I know someone can help me. I was given a military storage box full for machining tools mostly tool bits reamers and odds and ends. Several endmills were wrapped in news paper and after sometime searching I found a date of 1973 on one of the wrappers from a town somewhere in Alaska. But this was also in this box of tools and if someone can tell me what it is called and what is is used for I would appreciate it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2016)

Pics are not viewable.


----------



## hackley69 (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't post alot and having a little trouble. Maybe you can see them now and if the admin. wants please correct it if you will.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2016)

hackley69 said:


> I don't post alot and having a little trouble. Maybe you can see them now and if the admin. wants please correct it if you will.


Now we can see them. But I have no clue what they are. Someone will.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 21, 2016)

Pipe organ tuners? A WAG.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 21, 2016)

Leather/gasket punch??????????


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 21, 2016)

Ahhh, Yes, that's a specmecular hydroventatulator. Use them all the time. The digital version is da chite. Sorry, just kidding. Mike


----------



## omni_dilletante (Jan 21, 2016)

How long are they and what are the diameters?

To me they look like they might be used to cut sprue hole in green sand casting. 

Found a couple of pictures of them, but nothing with this variety of sizes...


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Jan 21, 2016)

For cutting corks. Often in the laboratory.


----------



## Deerslayer (Jan 21, 2016)

I would agree on gasket punch set


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 21, 2016)

rrjohnso2000 said:


> For cutting corks. Often in the laboratory.


Yup. That's it

*12-pcs set of Solid Brass Apothecary Cork cutters, Cork Borers*

*

*


----------



## hackley69 (Jan 21, 2016)

Well thanks  Mr. Jim once again you have you have been a great help!


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 21, 2016)

I can't take credit for this one, @rrjohnso2000 hit the nail on the head.  I just Googled it and found the picture!


----------



## ch2co (Jan 22, 2016)

Dang, I'm late on this one.  They are cork borers.  I have two sets of them from back in the old chemistry lab days. They can be handy for gasket cutting, or even cork boring. I've bored many holes in corks (rubber corks) during my earlier days.  Just pulled them out a week ago to use as a paper punch. 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a set and they work great for punching , spinning out holes in leather. My set are chrome plated brass and the tube ends are sharp as a razor . I like them a few twist and done no pounding or squeezeing .


----------



## tincture500 (Jan 24, 2016)

This is a set of cork boring tools for use with lavatory setups. Labs in yesterday years used cork or rubber stopper.  To enable fitment for glass tubes, retorts and condensers. These were generally made from hard brass. Tom Kaye. Rxman


----------



## Mutt (Jan 31, 2016)

so how exactly are they used?


----------



## hman (Jan 31, 2016)

The brass tubes have very sharp ends.  If you need a hole in a cork, set it on a piece of wood or similar material, large end down.  Take the appropriate sized borer and turn/push it lengthwise thru the cork where you want the hole.  When you're through, the borer will be plugged by the cork slug.  Use the next smaller size borer, or else the wire from inside the set, to push out the slug.  In the case of a rubber stopper, the procedure is about the same, but it helps to lube the borer with glycerine or something similar.  Then you can push glass tubing (or whatever) through the hole(s) you've made, put the cork in the neck of your reaction vessel, and proceed with the chemistry.


----------

